# Ck30 front driveshaft



## Bryanparts (Nov 30, 2013)

Well I twisted off the front driveshaft on this CK30,the shaft coming out of the drivebox is the on the gave way.I really cannt tell if a guy would be able to change the shaft by taking the side cover off or if the whole thing has to come apart.Wondering if anybody has tackled this job before,any advise would be appreciated


Thanks
Bryan


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

What year?


----------



## Bryanparts (Nov 30, 2013)

Oops left that out 2006 model


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Man that's a little on the new side for me to have fooled with


----------



## ChrisK (Jul 20, 2013)

Simple job, snap ring, 2 bolts and 2 roll pins if it is the drive shaft and not the one in the gear box also there are 2 couplings on it and they strip more often than the shaft itself breaking, in my experience


----------

